# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Tìm hiểu người Masai ở Kenya

## nguyetnt

Người Masai sống trên những vùng đồng cỏ rộng lớn ở 2 miền Nam và Bắc đất nước Kenya. Đây là một trong những dân tộc nổi tiếng ở châu Phi với nhiều phong tục truyền thống hết sức độc đáo.

Phi châu là một trong những châu lục hình thành từ lâu đời trên thế giới. Nó được xem là cái nôi của văn minh nhân loại. Từ bao thế hệ qua, người Masai đã sống trên những vùng đồng cỏ quanh thung lũng Great Rift – vết nứt xuất hiện cách đây 20 triệu năm trên lớp vỏ trái đất.

Tộc người này kiếm sống bằng cách chăn nuôi gia súc. Đàn ông Masai thường mang giáo và dao ngắn bên mình. Các loại vũ khí đó không chỉ giúp họ tự vệ mà còn có thể dùng để bảo vệ đàn gia súc khỏi sự tấn công của những con thú ăn thịt.




Đàn ông Masai thường mang giáo ngắn theo bên mình
Người Masai tin vào thuyết vật linh. Họ cho rằng, gia súc là món quà mà thần thánh đã ban tặng cho mình, chúng tượng trưng cho sự giàu có và quyền lực. Dù sở hữu đàn gia súc đông đúc, nhưng người Masai không bao giờ đếm xem trong đàn có bao nhiêu con vì việc đó được cho là sẽ khiến gia đình họ gặp phải những điều xui rủi.

Làng của người Masai thường có hình vòng tròn. Phần trung tâm của làng là nơi nuôi dưỡng các đàn gia súc. Các ngôi nhà, thường làm bằng đất sét, kết nối với nhau tạo thành những vòng khép kín bao quanh. Người Masai trồng cỏ ở vòng ngoài để bảo vệ làng, dùng làm rào chắn các loài thú hoang bên ngoài xâm nhập vào.






Làng của người Masai thường có hình vòng tròn và nhà được làm bằng đất sét
Mỗi làng có khoảng từ 4 đến 8 hộ gia đình cùng sống và chăn nuôi gia súc với nhau. Trong số khoảng 48 tộc người ở Kenya, người Masai chiếm số lượng không nhiều, thế nhưng, họ lại sinh sống trên những vùng đất rộng lớn và có nguồn tài nguyên phong phú. Tộc người này thường sống trên đồng cỏ Mara thuộc khuôn viên của khu bảo tồn quốc gia Masai Mara.

Cuộc sống của người Masai gắn bó với các loài động vật hoang dã, kể cả những con sư tử và họ rất xem trọng chúng. Người nào dám nhận nhiệm vụ giết loài vật hung dữ này, lấy da và lông của chúng làm trang phục sẽ được xem như anh hùng và sẽ nhận được những lời ca ngợi của các thành viên trong bộ tộc.

Là bạn láng giềng của nhiều loài động vật dữ tợn, người Masai trở thành những người dũng cảm nhất trong các bộ tộc ở Kenya. Theo truyền thống, khi bước vào độ tuổi 16, các chàng trai Masai phải giết chết một con sư tử như một nghi thức chứng tỏ sự trưởng thành. Ngày nay, sư tử đang đứng trước nguy cơ tuyệt chủng nên người dân nơi đây không được phép giết chúng nữa. Vì vậy, những chiếc nón có gắn lông sư tử đã trở thành biểu tượng cho lòng dũng cảm của dân tộc Masai.

Một trong những kỹ năng cần thiết mà các chiến binh Masai phải học là tự tạo ra lửa. Họ xoay một đầu gỗ nhọn và cứng trên một thanh gỗ mềm khác cho đến khi lửa bốc lên. Tộc người Masai có ngôn ngữ và chữ viết riêng. Tuy nhiên, lịch sử của tộc người này lại được lưu truyền bằng những câu chuyện truyền khẩu.

Hầu hết phụ nữ Masai đều cạo trọc đầu và mang rất nhiều loại trang sức nhiều màu sắc. Khi các bé gái bước vào độ tuổi lên 9, chúng sẽ được xỏ lỗ tai. Tùy theo thứ bậc trong gia đình và tuổi tác mà người phụ nữ sẽ đeo những vật trang sức khác nhau.

 




Phụ nữ Masai thường cạo trọc đầu và đeo những trang sức nhiều màu sắc
Nhờ sự phát triển của ngành du lịch, các vật dụng truyền thống của người Masai như đồ trang sức, quần áo … đều trở thành hàng hóa và cả những phong tục lâu đời cũng mang về cho dân địa phương nguồn thu nhập đáng kể. Sự xuất hiện của du khách nước ngoài khiến cuộc sống của người Masai có nhiều thay đổi theo hướng hiện đại.

Hôn lễ của người Masai được tổ chức như một lễ hội. Tất cả dân trong làng đều được mời tham dự lễ cưới. Ngay khi họ nhà trai đến làng của cô dâu, những người lớn tuổi của cả 2 làng cùng chúc phúc cho đôi vợ chồng mới cưới. Người Masai vẫn duy trì phong tục đa thê. Gia súc được dùng làm của hồi môn và lễ vật cầu hôn.

 


Ngày nay, khi du lịch phát triển, người Masai thường mang những vật dụng truyền thống
của dân tộc mình mang ra bán cho du khách
Trước khi rời làng của mình, những người lớn tuổi đặt trước ngực cô dâu một cây cỏ tươi tượng trưng cho đồng cỏ xanh tươi và cuộc hôn nhân hạnh phúc. Cô dâu sẽ phải đi bộ một quãng đường dài để đến nhà chồng. Điều đặc biệt là đoàn người đưa dâu thường đi với tốc độ rất chậm, vì thế họ mất rất nhiều thời gian.

Dù người Masai sống trên đồng cỏ cùng với những đàn thú hoang nhưng họ ít khi săn bắt chúng. Thịt bò và cừu mà họ nuôi là thực phẩm chủ yếu của dân địa phương. Người Masai có phong tục uống máu tươi khi giết gia súc vì họ cho rằng máu tươi động vật là thứ bổ nhất.

----------


## h20love

có những cái váy mốt đó chứ

----------

